# Yacer en/sobre...



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

[...] Un acervo de hombres, mujeres y sus retoños, estaban ya yacidos en cuyas aceras, bajo sus frondosos árboles, cabe sus ornamentados macramés...

Estaba pintando mi cuento, y me he puesto perplejo ante el verbo yacer: *si requiere la preposición en o sobre.*


----------



## soplamocos

No. Uno puede _yacer en, sobre, con.._.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Sí, según lo que queramos decir irá con una preposición u otra.

Pero ya que estamos, ¿qué se quiere decir con esta frase?





El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> Un _acervo_ de hombres, mujeres y sus retoños


Otra: ¿qué significa esto?


El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> estaban ya yacidos en _cuyas_ aceras


 ¿Cuál es el antecedente de ese "cuyas"?

Una más, por supuesto no está mal —ahí está aún en la lista de las preposiciones—, pero usar "cabe" hoy día resulta arcaizante: si esa es la intención, adelante con ello; si no, mejor usa la locución "junto a", más habitual.

Y una puntualización, uno no "se pone perplejo", se "*queda* perplejo".

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> [...] Un acervo de hombres, mujeres y sus retoños, estaban ya yacidos en cuyas aceras, bajo sus frondosos árboles, cabe sus ornamentados macramés...
> 
> Estaba pintando mi cuento, y me he puesto perplejo ante el verbo yacer: *si requiere la preposición en o sobre.*


No sé por qué ambos textos me recuerdan el esperpento lingüístico que se logra con ciertas traducciones en Internet.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Hola, amantes hispanistas:

Con 'acervo' me refiero a un cohorte, a un montón de hombres...

En lo que atañe lo arcaizante que es la preposición 'cabe'; estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero uno debe vivificar aquellas palabras olvidadas y caídas en desuso...

¿A ver y qué haría con la preposición?


----------



## Xiscomx

No se trata solo del uso de dos o tres palabras del texto, sino de las ventidós que lo conforman esparcidos en una lamentable construcción lingüística; ¿podrías aportar tu intención expositiva?, quizá entre todos podamos ayudarte en la composición de tu cuento.


----------



## jsvillar

'cuyas aceras' es como si dejeras 'en las aceras en las que'. Ese 'cuyas' tiene que introducir otra frase obligatoriamente.
'Yacido' no existe como adjetivo, así que estás adjetivando el participio del verbo yacer. En muchos verbos es correcto inventarse un adjetivo usando el participio, pero con 'yacer' nunca lo había oído, y suena rarísimo. Como mucho, podrías usar el participio activo (estaban yacentes) pero eso también suena arcaico y raro.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Buenas tardes a todos:

Xiscomx, gracias por tu crueldad expresiva.

Éste es todo el extracto:

      Me encontré de repente, tras despertarme de una larga modorra -de cuyo tiempo no me quiero acordar-, en la calle de un arrabal bien orillado. Un acervo de hombres, mujeres y sus retoños, estaban ya yacentes en sus aceras, bajo sus frondosos árboles, cabe sus ornamentados macramés; y los que sufrían tanto, disponían de sus lechos confortables y esponjosos, por encima de los cuales se acostaban durante los ratos de cese y descanso.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Jsvillar, tienes toda la razón. He empleado dicho pronombre relativo a diestras y siniestras... 

Lo he rectificado, además del participio del verbo 'yacer' que ya lo he reemplazdo...

En cuanto al arcaísmo, lo considero muy corriente puesto que se trata de una labor literaria.

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos ustedes!


----------



## jsvillar

Sin entrar a comentar el estilo, ya dejaste claro tu objetivo al mantener 'cabe':
No sé lo que es un arrabal 'bien orillado', para mí orillado' significa 'junto' o 'bordeado', pero tiene que estar bordeado de algo. De cualquier modo puede que tenga un significado que no conozco.
Uno se acuesta 'encima de algo', por que al acostarse lo está tocando. Si el verbo fuera 'esparcidos' sí habría que usar 'por encima'. 'Acostarse por encima de algo' sería como sobrevolarlo.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Visto que orillado brota del verbo 'orillar', quise recalcar que el arrabal fue marginado...

Entonces lo sustituyo por 'encima de'; ¿vale también la preposición 'sobre' en tal caso?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## soplamocos

estaban ya yacentes>yacían 
Hace muchos años, Borges usaba "orillas" para referirse a aquellos barrios en los límites entre la ciudad y el campo, un habitante de esos barrios, entonces, era un orillero. Fuera de esa poética por acá nadie usa orilla en ese sentido, se prefiere barrios marginales, periféricos, de las afueras.

No entiendo esto: cabe sus ornamentados macramés.


----------



## jsvillar

Sobre es correcto.
En vez de bien orillado yo usaría muy apartado, remoto, o algo similar.
La descripción no se corresponde con la de un barrio marginal...


----------



## soplamocos

Ojo, no "marginal" en un sentido peyorativo, sino como ubicado en el margen, lejos del centro del ciudad.


----------



## jsvillar

El uso de 'bien orillado' me ha confundido. Se usa queriendo significar mucho o bastante, y yo he interpretado 'buenamente orillado'.
Eso es lo que pasa al usar significados arcaicos y poco comunes, si quieres mantener ese estilo tienes que tener cuidado con las palabras polisémicas.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

¡Muchísimas gracias, asimilo perfectamente vuestras preciosas correcciones!
_
Cerca de sus adornados macramés...
_
_ ¿_No llego a discernir 'por encima de' y 'encima de'? ¡Espero que me sigáis ayudando!


----------



## jsvillar

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> _¿_No llego a discernir 'por encima de' y 'encima de'? ¡Espero que me sigáis ayudando!


por encima significa en general sobrevolando, mientras que encima es más directo. Luego, dependiendo del verbo, por encima puede equivaler a encima. 
Con acostarse hay que usar encima
Con esparcir se usan ambas, ¿quizá por qué lo haces desde arriba?


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Jejejeje, no. Hay que evocar la alfombra de _Aladdin_.

¡Muchas gracias, lo tengo entendido!


----------



## jsvillar

¿Aladdin?
¡Aladino!


----------



## Xiscomx

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> _Cerca de sus adornados macramés..._


Disculpa, ¿podrías explicar a qué te refieres con _bajo sus frondosos árboles, cerca de sus adornados macramés_?


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Sí, por descontado.

¡Es, sencillamente, una descripción del contexto que me apetecería transmitir al lector! Sin coercerle la creatividad íntegra para que siga imaginando aquel estrambótico ambiente.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

jsvillar said:


> ¿Aladdin?
> ¡Aladino!



Lo he escrito en cursiva para que te hayas percatado de que "Aladdin" es una palabra árabe...


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, muy bien, pero ¿qué son los macramés de los árboles?


----------



## jsvillar

Es una palabra española de origen árabe. Aladino.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Xiscomx said:


> Sí, muy bien, pero ¿qué son los macramés de los árboles?



Parece que es una anfibología no viciosa, sino retórica; mi intención fue destinar los macramés a la gente que allí, en la calle, vivía, y no a los árboles...


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

jsvillar said:


> Es una palabra española de origen árabe. Aladino.



¡Efectivamente, el castellano está repleto de arabismos ya polvorosos!


----------



## jsvillar

No soy un experto en los vicios de las anfibiologias (¿acostarse con reptiles, quizá?) así que dimito. Unas últimas observaciones: las cosas no son polvorosas, sino polvorientas; el macramé es algo que hacen las ancianitas, y sólo Cervantes puede escribir 'de cuyo tiempo no puedo acordarme' a menos que estés haciendo un chiste.


----------



## Xiscomx

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> Parece que es una anfibología no viciosa, sino retórica; mi intención fue destinar los macramés a la gente que allí, en la calle, vivía, y no a los árboles...



¡Muy bonito! Ahora los macramés no son de los frondosos árboles, sino que los destinas a la gente, ¡pero, por favor, qué son esto que llamas macramés! ¿¡Peras, dátiles, melones... , o camisetas de Ágata Ruíz de la Prada!?


----------



## jsvillar

Macramé es como hacer ganchillo con cuerdas.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> ¿podrías explicar a qué te refieres con _bajo sus frondosos árboles, cerca de sus adornados macramés_?



Está interpretando mal la preposición cabe. No quiere decir cerca de sino junto a. Toda esa gente yacía en las aceras, bajo los árboles junto a/con sus ornados macramés (de los que estaban hechos sus ropajes puesto que el macramé es un tipo de tejido). Para que se entendiera mejor, tendría que decir: _un acervo de... cabe sus ornamentados macramés, estaba yacente _(en singular porque ha de concordar con acervo)… pero ahí ya se perdería la anfibología que buscaba el autor.



jsvillar said:


> No soy un experto en los vicios de las anfibiologias (¿acostarse con reptiles, quizá?) así que dimito.



La anfibología es una figura retórica consistente en utilizar intencionadamente dobles sentidos al hablar o escribir.



El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> ¡Efectivamente, el castellano está repleto de arabismos ya polvorosos!



Un ejemplo sería marfilado; el cual estoy convencido de que usted sería capaz de integrar en el breve texto que nos ha expuesto sin ningún problema. Ello haría su descripción todavía más prolija.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

jsvillar said:


> No soy un experto en los vicios de las anfibiologias (¿acostarse con reptiles, quizá?) así que dimito. Unas últimas observaciones: las cosas no son polvorosas, sino polvorientas; el macramé es algo que hacen las ancianitas, y sólo Cervantes puede escribir 'de cuyo tiempo no puedo acordarme' a menos que estés haciendo un chiste.




No estoy haciendo chistes, pero yo no emulo a Cervantes. Vuelve a lo que escribí y te darás cuenta de que son disímiles...

Sin embargo, recurre al diccionario:

_Polvoroso, a_
*adj. Polvoriento, cubierto de polvo*.
Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española © 2016 Larousse Editorial, S.L.


DE TODOS MODOS, MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## jsvillar

Circunflejo said:


> La anfibología es una figura retórica consistente en utilizar intencionadamente dobles sentidos al hablar o escribir.


]Gracias, en serio, siempre es bueno aprender cosas nuevas.
No veo ningún doble sentido en macramé, quizá en ese 'bien', que puede significar tanto 'bastante' como 'buenamente'.


----------



## Circunflejo

jsvillar said:


> No veo ningún doble sentido en macramé



El doble sentido no es (tanto) debido a la palabra sino a su ubicación en el texto. Esta última hizo que @Xiscomx entendiera que el macramé hacía referencia a los árboles cuando el autor quería hacer referencia con él a las personas yacentes. Es decir, la posición de macramé en la frase hace que tenga dos posibles lecturas (la frase, no el macramé).


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Circunflejo said:


> Está interpretando mal la preposición cabe. No quiere decir cerca de sino junto a. Toda esa gente yacía en las aceras, bajo los árboles junto a/con sus ornados macramés (de los que estaban hechos sus ropajes puesto que el macramé es un tipo de tejido). Para que se entendiera mejor, tendría que decir: _un acervo de... cabe a sus ornamentados macramés, estaba yacente _(en singular porque ha de concordar con acervo)… pero ahí ya se perdería la anfibología que buscaba el autor.
> 
> 
> 
> La anfibología es una figura retórica consistente en utilizar intencionadamente dobles sentidos al hablar o escribir.
> 
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo sería marfilado; el cual estoy convencido de que usted sería capaz de integrar en el breve texto que nos ha expuesto sin ningún problema. Ello haría su descripción todavía más prolija.




Tienes razón, muchas gracias por avisarme a propósito de la concordancia...

¿Pero la preposición 'cabe' acepta aúnarse con otra elemento, y en este caso, otra preposición; por ende, es una locución preposicional: 'cabe a'?

¿Cuáles entonces la diferencia entre 'cabe' y 'cabe a'?

Muchas gracias _a priori._


----------



## jsvillar

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> Polvoroso, a


No, lo siento pero no.Acepto acervo, acepto cabe, pero te recomiendo enfáticamente usar polvoriento en vez de polvoroso. La diferencia es que ''cabe' es un arcaísmo y un cultismo, mientras que polvoroso directamente suena a erróneo, independientemente de lo que diga el diccionario.
Respecto a la disimilitud, es sólo de una palabra, tiempo frente a nombre. Si eres un escritor consagrado se puede considerar un homenaje, si no, es directamente un plagio de Cervantes.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> ¿Pero la preposición 'cabe' acepta aúnarse con otra elemento, y en este caso, otra preposición; por ende, es una locución preposicional: 'cabe a'?



Es una errata (debida a que acababa de explicar que usted estaba usando cabe con el significado de junto* a*) que corregiré ahora mismo. Cabe acostumbraba a usarse a secas: cabe la iglesia, cabe el puente...

Polvoroso, @jsvillar, lo usaba Pérez Galdós...


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

jsvillar said:


> No, lo siento pero no.Acepto acervo, acepto cabe, pero te recomiendo enfáticamente usar polvoriento en vez de polvoroso. La diferencia es que ''cabe' es un arcaísmo y un cultismo, mientras que polvoroso directamente suena a erróneo, independientemente de lo que diga el diccionario.
> Respecto a la disimilitud, es sólo de una palabra, tiempo frente a nombre. Si eres un escritor consagrado se puede considerar un homenaje, si no, es directamente un plagio de Cervantes.




Me tendrías que disculpar, porque nunca se me dio la oportunidad de visitar un país de habla hispana; por tanto, me es un poco peliagudo entender si la palabra se usa corrientemente o no... Si pone, el diccionario, hincapié en ello, me entero; de lo contrario, me quedo en blanco y la uso inconscientemente al darme con ella leyendo...

De acuerdo, me puedes considerar entre los que homenajean; mas plagio, no fue mi intención.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

Circunflejo said:


> Es una errata (debida a que acababa de explicar que usted estaba usando cabe con el significado de junto* a*) que corregiré ahora mismo. Cabe acostumbraba a usarse a secas: cabe la iglesia, cabe el puente...
> 
> Polvoroso, @jsvillar, lo usaba Pérez Galdós...




Perfecto, muchísimas gracias por tu intervención y por hacerme conocer a Benito Pérez Galdos.


----------



## Xiscomx

El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> Me encontré de repente, tras despertarme de una larga modorra -de cuyo tiempo no me quiero acordar-, en la calle de un arrabal bien orillado. Un acervo de hombres, mujeres y sus retoños, estaban ya yacentes en sus aceras, bajo sus frondosos árboles, cabe sus ornamentados macramés; y los que sufrían tanto, disponían de sus lechos confortables y esponjosos, por encima de los cuales se acostaban durante los ratos de cese y descanso.


Bueno, pues ahora después de todas las aclaraciones aportadas interpreto el telegráfico y galimático texto de esta manera:

«Tras despertar de una prolongada soñarrera, súbitamente me vi en la frondosa arbolada de la calle de un suburbio, de cuyo nombre y duración prefiero no acordarme, entre un gran número de hombres, mujeres y niños tendidos en la acera con sus engalanados vestidos de tela de macramé unos; otros, los que estaban más cansados y doloridos, disponían de confortables y mullidos lechos donde acostarse en los tiempos de descanso».


----------



## El Abbas TAHRI 1999

¡Maravilloso!

¡Me encanta cómo lo interpretaste!

Muchísimas gracias, _Xiscoms._

Saludos desde Marruecos...


----------



## Xiscomx

Bienquisto compañero El Abbax:
Plácenme en demasía tus inmerecidos jubilosos botes y rebotes de alegría.

Mi agradecimiento te remito por tu aguante y bonhomía para con mi 'crueldad expresiva' que te aseguro no era tal.

Por cierto, con tanto alboroto se me olvidó en el tintero hacer mi 'cruel' vaticinio a tu coletilla en #1:


El Abbas TAHRI 1999 said:


> Estaba pintando mi cuento, y me he puesto perplejo ante el verbo yacer: *si requiere la preposición en o sobre.*


«Estaba perfilando la narración de mi cuento cuando, de pronto, me he preguntado si el uso del verbo _yacer_ requiere la preposición _en _o _sobre».
_
En principio, el verbo _yacer_ tiene un uso muy restringido a las dos terceras personas del presente de indicativo: _yace_/_yacen_; mayoritariamente usados sobre lápidas:


> Francisco Martínez de la Rosa (1787-1862)
> _Yace aquí un mal matrimonio,
> dos cuñadas, suegra y yerno...
> No falta sino el demonio
> para estar junto el infierno._





> Francisco Martínez de la Rosa (1787-1862)
> _Aquí yacen cuatro socios,
> que juntaron gran caudal:
> un médico, un boticario,
> un cura y un sacristán._


Unos pocos ejemplos de uso:

*1) Estar echada o tendida una persona* _(G.E.L.)_

_Resoplando, penetró en la pieza donde__ *yacía* __la enferma__ *sobre* la cama_*. *Ramón Pérez de Ayala (1880-1962) [Texto *verduzco* de la G.E.L.; añadido en *lila*, mío]
*2) *_Por ext. _*Estar algo extendido y fijo sobre el suelo* _(G.E.L.)_

_Se dice que alrededor de 500 pueblos fantasma *yacen bajo* las aguas de embalses y pantanos en España._ Noelia Santos (periodista Lifestyle) [Texto de la editora]
*3) **Estar una persona muerta enterrada en cierto sitio* _(G.E.L.)_

_Los Amantes de Teruel *yacen* al fin *en* su mausoleo*.*_ ABC.es (Hemeroteca 15-09-2005) [Texto de la editora]
*4) **Existir o estar real o figuradamente una persona o cosa en algún sitio o lugar* _(G.E.L.)_

_Y un abanico a medio abrir *yace entre* los dedos largos transparentes._ José Martínez Ruiz "Azorín" (1873-1967) [Texto *verduzco* de la G.E.L.
*5) **Acostarse, cohabitar con alguien* _(G.E.L.)_

_Las dos hermanas _*yacieron con *_Miguel antes de casarse con sus prometidos._ [Texto mío]
*6) *_Ganad. _*Pacer de noche en el campo las caballerías o bestias de labor* _(G.E.L.)_

_Las ovejas *yacían por* el prado, recién entrada la noche, mientras mi lazarillo hacía sonar su flauta._ [Texto mío]
(Siento haber coloreado tanto el ejemplario, solo lo he hecho para dar a cada quién su autoría).

Como puedes comprobar, con el verbo _yacer_ se pueden emplear la mayoría de preposiciones, todo dependerá de la intención y situación que imprimamos al argumento.




​


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> En principio, el verbo _yacer_ tiene un uso muy restringido a las dos terceras personas del presente de indicativo: _yace_/_yacen_


 El CREA (Real Academia Española - CREA) ofrece citas de más de 250 documentos que usan yacía y más de 100 que usan yacían... por lo que creo que tendría que añadir a su lista las dos terceras personas del pretérito imperfecto. El resto de personas y tiempos verbales se usan mucho menos pero se usan (casi todos); lo cual creo que queda implícito cuando usted dice "en principio" pero pienso que no está de más explicitarlo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Ciertamente debería ser suficiente la lectura de los seis ejemplos aportados en la hebra anterior a la suya para constatar que de ellos la mitad cubre la manca del pretérito que usted reclama y que de alguna forma suplen y especifican suficientemente dicha carencia, aunque también opino que su pienso no está de más y doy por buena la añadidura por usted destacada.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la consulta que motivó la apertura de este hilo ha sido ya debidamente respondida y a que la discusión se salió del tema, tenemos que cerrarlo.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.


*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

